# Your best/favorite catch(es) from a kayak



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Let's see some pics!

..or hear the story about how it got away .


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

best catch...

my first catch in a yak, second cast bluefish on mirrorlure in the dark the first time ever in water.

second catch, flopping bluefish buries all the mirrowlure hooks into my waders and leg and i become mosquito feed....

that was my first experience in a yak.


my first flounder experience in a kayak. keeper fish, measured, gave al the finger for not catchin as many as me, and the fish flops out of the yak and al, as well as the guys on teh boat next to me laugh their ass off!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

best catch would be a large mouth bass over 3lbs that gave me a mini sleigh ride...

unforgettable moment is at SPSP when a skate/ray drag me around for an hour... actually I would like to say it was a bull shark to make it more interesting or at least a 60 inch rockfish... haa haa...


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

20+ lb striper caught off sandbridge on January 1st 2002 I think, it was cold and i wore my full winter surfing getup. caught a BIG blue that day too.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bul Sharks & SPSP*

There are Bull's in the Bay. I hear they hang around the bridge pilings.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

42-inch Striper on on the Susky Flats 2002.

Riockhead you need to check out the Tidewater Kayak Anglers association.
www.tkaa.org


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Ohh, that's a fun one. 

Biggest fish: 47 inch black drum at the First Island of the CBBT. No pics since the fish slipped off the Boga as I was lifting it for the camera. Doh! 

Most Significant: Eastern Shore red drum. Figured out how to catch these from a kayak. This is a little one.










Best Day: Ocean Striper last winter. Fish blitzing off the beach. Flat calm. Light Tackle. Big fun. 










Best night: Last week's big striper in the light line at the HRBT. No photos because I was solo.

Fish of a lifetime. 32 inch grey trout at the HRBT. Fished for him all my life and caught him after only 3 months of kayak fishing. I was hooked. 










Can't wait to add to the list.

Ric


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Pretty much all my kayak fishin is up in the skinny water, so you wont see any monsters from me (unless you count the sea turtle the size of a car hood i accidentally snagged last summer . turtle lovers please leave me alone..).

A few 30"+ inshore reds..




























Probably my favorite/best catch in the yak so far, 31" 9 lb snook caught a few weeks ago in tampa bay









Best day so far was this past january when we got 85 of these rascals. Also happened to be 70° and calm winds that day which made it even better.










might put on the PFD and get adventurous in the deep water this year..


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Cory,
42 incher at the flats. Whoa! Man, I'd love to hear that story. Hope those fish run this spring. 

Dub,

31 inch snook, phat fish! And a place you never fished before, too, right? What a catch. Never even seen one before. I'd love to get on some of them skinny-water reds. If you're lookin' to go deep, come on up, we're looking for some Kayak FHBs. Better yet, lets meet in the middle. Diamond Shoals is calling your name. You'll need more than a PFD, though, you'll need a crash helmet, bang stick, and an EPIRB. But the pictures you'll add to your list will make it worth it! 

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Ric, feel free to head on down this way anytime if you want to go back in the skinny water where we dont have to be paranoid about drowning . 

Just messin with ya man, i'm actually thinking about tryin to make a little detour stop up that way and do a little fishin next time i head to central va to visit the parents. Wouldnt mind gettin into some stripers of any size just for a change of scenery.

I think i can get to va beach faster than i can get to hatteras from here.


----------

